# Bucket Seats for a 97 regular cab



## Broadwell (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a 97 and a 90 with bench seats and i kinda wanted to put like some honda seats (like prelude) and put them in there. is ther like any kind of bracket that i can use to adapt them into the truck without much work?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Honda seats will probably sit too low to the floor unless you do some serious modification.


----------



## farmerdan7000 (Oct 31, 2013)

drill out some 2x4s


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I put some prelude seats in my 720 and used the orginal nissan seat tracks and bolted a 1" sq. tube on the track that matched the bolts on the seat. this also allowed me to center the seat to the steering wheel. DO NOT use wood.


----------



## bnxbombers (Nov 6, 2005)

I put Pathfinder buckets in my 95 - the holes were already there. Bought a console and bolted that in too. Seats cant recline in farthest rear position and you lose a little legroom but otherwise a perfect fit.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I used heavy duty 3/4" PVC cut to specific lengths as 1-1/4" spacers between the seat frame and the adjuster sliders on all four corners with longer, grade 8, bolts and locking nuts to raise the stock seats up in my 94. They are holding up just fine over the last five years now... no problems... never had to touch them. I sit more comfortably and now have extra space underneath for my Smith and Wesson.

http://www.NissanForums.com/hb-truck/157196-raising-factory-seats-easy-way.html

My point is, where there's some calculated engineering considered, along with good common sense, you can make lots of things work as well as they have to. If you are more comfortable with steel or even aluminum spacers or "adaptors" then go with that, but don't cheap out with wood if a more solid material can be fitted. Wood is okay if you're mounting speakers... not seats.

This just for food for thought... (and, yeah, the seat is upside down for easy access in this pic)









Installed in vehicle...











-R


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Honda seats are ok, personally I'd do Pathy buckets, they bolt right in and are easy to hook up the heated seats.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> Honda seats are ok, personally I'd do Pathy buckets, they bolt right in and are easy to hook up the heated seats.


I agree. I'd have gone to Pathfinder buckets if I could have found some in decent shape. My stock seats were too good to toss considering I didn't "need" much modification done. Just raised a little.

R


----------

